# Incredible Detail - 30 hr Black GTR detail loads of sun pictures + new unit preview



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

On a recent write up I done on an XJR I mentioned I had a few cars booked in that were worse than it. This was one of them...

Usually I write a lot and try and explain the process in my write ups, however in this case I'll just let the pictures do the talking.

On arrival. A typical Scottish day:




























An idea of what the paintwork looks like under street lights once it got dark.










So after the usual wash, clay etc I started correcting the paintwork.

Here's how it looked under the normal strip lights



















As you can see just a mass of lines and scratches























































Doesn't look too bad, right?

Well the sun came out so I thought I'd best snap a few pictures of how the car looked outside. Now I've previously read comments online that detailers lights make the paintwork look worse than it actually is.

Lets compare

Sun gun shot










Direct sunlight shot










Left side of the bumper corrected










Right side not (incase you couldn't guess!)










Bootlid done










Now for some shots of the rest of the car :doublesho



















Roof done










Sun gun shot








































































































































As you can see. Someone had already tried to polish the door and the wing.

Careful putting petrol in to your GTR. It might damage the paintwork...







































































































































































































So I think that give you a rough idea of what the paintwork was like.

Back inside and on with the correction



































































































































































After correction and refinement the car paintwork was wiped down with IPA and then sealed with blackfire all finish paint protectant as this is the easiest product I have to buff off meaning there was less risk of marking the paintwork.

All the usual details were taken care of (wheel sealed, tyres dressed, exhaust polished, etc) then the car was taken outside for some final pictures.

Mr sun was out again and this clearly shows the massive difference in the finish. I had loads more inside correction shots but I think there's enough pictures in this thread already!

I'm sure you remember the condition of the bonnet...










































































































































































































































And a few sneak pictures of the new unit. Sorry I've had to blank out what's in there at the moment.

We'll be offering paintwork (from bumpers to full bare respray), alloy wheel refurbs, leather repairs, pdr and a few other bits and bobs - basically anything cosmetic you would like done to your car. And of course detailing and paintwork correction will be the main focus.

It'll have the best security available including, but not limited to a redcare alarm (linked to police) and cctv. The first thing I purchased though was a sissor lift

A fair bit of work to do but will update at some point next Month.




























Thanks for reading

Robert

Incredible Detail


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Shocking state to begin with, fantastic work.


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice transformation.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

looking great :thumb:

12 pic up on GTR number plate showing:thumb:

keep the updates on the unit coming :thumb:


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

wow stunning finish


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow what a mess that was!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thats a cracking job

Does make you wonder just how someone could let the paintwork on a car like that get in such a state to start with though


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## Jack678 (Jul 18, 2010)

What an amazing finish!


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Great 50/50 pictures!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic work on the GTR 

The size of the unit look huge, is that all for you ? And regarding the other services will that be yourself ? Or will you have a team working ? Obviously if you don't want to devulge too much info I fully understand


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Superb job!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing, really looks like a different colour now! Superb job!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome car .. great results!


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Cracking job:thumb:


Brian


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

anyone wanting to know the difference between a valet at £60 and a detail at £?? should look at this thread.

top job buddy.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work, really really nice pictures. Great detail


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Robert


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

123quackers said:


> looking great :thumb:
> 
> 12 pic up on GTR number plate showing:thumb:
> 
> keep the updates on the unit coming :thumb:


Thanks. Didn't save the edited photo properly.



Mikej857 said:


> Thats a cracking job
> 
> Does make you wonder just how someone could let the paintwork on a car like that get in such a state to start with though


The paintwork on these cars is very soft but obviously this has been to the hand car wash a few too many times. The owner didn't buy the car new so I suspect most of this was down to the previous owner.



Prism Detailing said:


> Fantastic work on the GTR
> 
> The size of the unit look huge, is that all for you ? And regarding the other services will that be yourself ? Or will you have a team working ? Obviously if you don't want to devulge too much info I fully understand


You didn't seem very keen on telling me about your new business venture! If you tell me a bit more I might tell you a bit more :lol::thumb:

I'll post another thread once everything is set up. Everything will be done on site and I personally can't paint cars.



Racer said:


> Great Work :thumb:


Thanks a lot. The detail you done on the black GTR was awesome.



stangalang said:


> Stunning work, really really nice pictures. Great detail


Thanks for the really really nice comment! I do try hard with the pictures but am never totally happy with the results.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

davec said:


> anyone wanting to know the difference between a valet at £60 and a detail at £?? should look at this thread.
> 
> top job buddy.


Thanks. I'm glad the sun was out in the before and after pictures as it shows the real difference. It's all good with fancy light etc but the final shots in the sunlight show the true transformation.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That looks fantastic all finished and corrected.

That paint was B.A.D. Just like Michael Jackson


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

stunning job mate


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Utterly stunning.Superb job, it hurts my eyes just to look at it 


dogfox


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

very very nice turn around on very tricky to finish paint - but what the heck you got in the new unit that you have to blank it out?! :lol:


----------



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

What did you use to correct the paintwork, you haven't said???


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice turn around there


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone



Grommit said:


> That looks fantastic all finished and corrected.
> 
> That paint was B.A.D. Just like Michael Jackson


Yeah it was quite B.A.D :lol:



dogfox said:


> Utterly stunning.Superb job, it hurts my eyes just to look at it
> 
> dogfox


Thanks a lot.



gtechrob said:


> very very nice turn around on very tricky to finish paint - but what the heck you got in the new unit that you have to blank it out?! :lol:


Sorry Rob it's top secret 



PB S5 said:


> What did you use to correct the paintwork, you haven't said???


I didn't say much about any of the products I used tbh. To correct I used Menzerna Intensive Polish on a green hex logic pad


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job that.


----------



## georgef (Jan 18, 2010)

great job was in a mess before


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Love doing cars like this and getting an epic turn around.


----------



## jaustin (Apr 11, 2012)

an amazing finish for an amazing car


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Spot on that....but come on who deserves a car like that to keep it in that condition....proper turnaround mate top dollar....


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Cheers. I wouldn't say he didn't deserve the car or anyone who has a car in not so great condition doesn't deserve it. He just didn't know any better. Also he didn't buy the car new so a lot of the condition could have been down to the previous owner.


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow that was bad. Nice recovery, looks stunning now.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Very Nice work.

Amazing how soft the paint is on these cars - remember the way Nissan advertised this as 'self-healing' when it was released.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Cheers.

Yeah paintwork is the softest I've dealt with. Other cars marked as easily but none were as soft and easy to correct.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome correction work and overall finish, great photos too!

Russ.


----------



## dscam (May 30, 2008)

Great work Robert - lovely looking car when you were finished with it!

Regardless of the state the car was in you always have to give credit to the current owner for recognising the benefits of having a professional detail


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Car looked like it had been washed with brillo pads but what a transformation, looking mint now :thumb:


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

im in love with this car, and black is by far the best colour, maybe my lucky numbers will come up tonight on the euro millions then ill get 1.

Top job too.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

[email protected] me thats a great turn around

You have just added £000 to it  

Great work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

That was in rough condition. Love the sunlight images.

Nice Sport in the background!


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

no better than sunlight then?

That GTR really turned like liquid glass :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Yeah sunlight pictures are the best. Got a nice black RS4 with loads of sun pictures in the queue to be written up - amoungst loads of others. Beats sun gun shots and really love being able to capture the real difference rather than having to use a sun gun for pictures.



B&B Autostyle said:


> That was in rough condition. Love the sunlight images.
> 
> Nice Sport in the background!


Cheers. More pictures of my beemer wet sand here :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255203


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Incredible Detail said:


> And a few sneak pictures of the new unit. Sorry I've had to blank out what's in there at the moment.
> 
> We'll be offering paintwork (from bumpers to full bare respray), alloy wheel refurbs, leather repairs, pdr and a few other bits and bobs - basically anything cosmetic you would like done to your car. And of course detailing and paintwork correction will be the main focus.
> 
> It'll have the best security available including, but not limited to a redcare alarm (linked to police) and cctv. The first thing I purchased though was a scissor lift


Just to update this thread as a quite a few people have asked me about this unit.

This was meant to be a shared unit however the insurance company was not happy with the arrangement so it never went ahead.

As you can see from my latest thread, I now have a unit myself and am still able to offer all of the same services mentioned above.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302837

Thanks


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

That GTR was a right mess, why don'y people look after stuff! Anyway, great job


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Spectacular finish!!!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work black GTRs are such a pain, looks incredible now!


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

awsome car and finish :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks perfect!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great turnaround Robert!


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like a black mirror! Well done.


...Did you detail the weather too - looks much better in the after shots!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks again for the comments everyone. 

Yeah the weather was just a bit better afterwards which was great for the customer picking up the car.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

wow the before condition really look like Sh*t, wonder where the driver drive his gtr to, the after is very nice looks like those in GT5 game lol!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

He drove it to the car wash I think! Well the previous owner did anyway.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job .


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------

